# what kinda chick am I?



## lilchick88 (May 8, 2013)

My husband and I bought 6 barred plymouth rock pullets at orschelins, we happened to see this little chick chick in the mix bantam pullet box... she was to cute not to buy. We battled pasty butt for a week with her and shes finally in the big brooder with the PRs and doing well! She loves to be held and is so sweet. Im very attached to her. Lol im wondering what kind she might be? And if she is infact a she? From what I can google she looked like a black tailed white japanes bantam. But would like to hear others opions.


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

From what I can see, she has no color in her at all? All white? Not buff. Yellow legs and beak?


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Almost thinking white rock or leghorn (bantam of course).


----------



## chickenchick16 (Apr 19, 2013)

I had a chick just like that, he turned into a white leghorn.... A mean one of course lol


----------



## lilchick88 (May 8, 2013)

She was all white shes starting to get a little black on her tail and wings all yellow legs and beak. She has super small legs. They were almost non existent when we got her, she could barely walk. Shes super tiny and very very friendly. Comes right to me when I call her and hold my hand down. I really hope shes not a leghorn ive heard bad things about them... shes still half the size of the plymouth rock chicks that I have that were bought at the same time.


----------



## chickenchick16 (Apr 19, 2013)

If she has black in her then I doubt she's a leghorn


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

If she does end up with black tail, then I would say you're right!!  Then I'd want pics when fully feathered our because I love Japanese.


----------



## lilchick88 (May 8, 2013)

Shes a fun little mystery. Im impatient and want her to feather out NOW. Haha but its so fun to see the little changes on her. Im honestly not entirely sure what she will be. When will I start to see "her true coloring"?


----------



## chickenchick16 (Apr 19, 2013)

Around the 4th or 5th week I would say


----------



## lilchick88 (May 8, 2013)

Just an update pic. Love watching her grow.


----------



## icarusdiedquick (May 10, 2013)

I think it's a black tailed white Japanese banty.I have one and she started like that,they are so pretty!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

What kind of chick am I? Kinda crazy about chickens, free spirited, informed, honest, tired if the BS. Looking to enjoy act 3 of my life. That's what kind of chick I am. Lol. 

(Sorry, but I couldn't resist.)


----------



## sueg (Apr 17, 2013)

Looks like a Light Sussex. Mine are very love able!


----------



## leticia (Apr 29, 2013)

I will try to attach I photo of my silver Phoenix ( I think that is what he is) in the morning . I love his tail feathers,


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

leticia said:


> I will try to attach I photo of my silver Phoenix ( I think that is what he is) in the morning . I love his tail feathers,


Silver duckwing?


----------



## lilchick88 (May 8, 2013)

Heres an update!!!


----------



## camel934 (Sep 9, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> What kind of chick am I? Kinda crazy about chickens, free spirited, informed, honest, tired if the BS. Looking to enjoy act 3 of my life. That's what kind of chick I am. Lol.
> 
> (Sorry, but I couldn't resist.)


That's funny Energyvet! Love it!


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Gorgeous blacktail!


----------



## chickhenfarm (Jun 29, 2012)

Maybe Columbian Rock??


----------

